# Tilapia in Lake Houston?



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

I was catching bait a couple weeks ago and caught what looked to be Tilapia on three different casts.
Are these in lake Houston?


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Tilapia*

Yep. There are plenty in Lake Houston. Some big ones too!!!


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

Omg they soooo need to let us bow fish again!


----------

